# Dry Axle Weight?



## Momto4boys (Sep 24, 2004)

I hope someone can help me out here. I am trying to use the towing calculator but I have one more number to plug in the trailers Dry Axle Weight. Where do I find this number? We have a 2002 26RS.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I am not completely confident in my answer, but I think if you take the dry weight minus the hitch weight you should get the axle weight.

Others will chime in.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

justlookin said:


> I am not completely confident in my answer, but I think if you take the dry weight minus the hitch weight you should get the axle weight.
> 
> Others will chime in.
> [snapback]94054[/snapback]​


That is correct, justlookin.







Dry weight - tounge weight = dry axle weight.

Now the trick is getting the true weights to plug in, because what you see on Keystones site are not even close!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> justlookin said:
> 
> 
> > I am not completely confident in my answer, but I think if you take the dry weight minus the hitch weight you should get the axle weight.
> ...


I concur.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Momto4boys said:


> I hope someone can help me out here. I am trying to use the towing calculator but I have one more number to plug in the trailers Dry Axle Weight. Where do I find this number? We have a 2002 26RS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> [snapback]94048[/snapback]​


The best place to get the dry axle weight is of course, a scale. Being as you have a 26RS, and so do I, I will tell you that when I weighed my trailer last year, almost loaded for camping, just missing a full complement of food, and some clothes and the total wgt was 6180#, with 5400# of that on the axles. I have removed some of the leveling lumber that I carried, (about 80# worth, and found the tanks were not as empty as I thought,) so I am probably right around gross now. I am going to weigh again this spring after I get the hitch setup for the Excursion. I will post those numbers when I do.

Tim


----------

